# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  HDD Recorder won't access iView... but it used to!

## chalkyt

Hi All 
This isn’t my usual stomping ground, so I have also posted in Electrical where I know a bit more (but not enough to solve this problem, since my electronics education finished in the 1960’s) 
I have a Panasonic DMR-HWT260 HDD Recorder which has been working fine until now. It has the usual “out of the box” stuff loaded… Netflix, iView, etc. BUT, a couple of days ago iView came up with the attached message. We don’t use iView very often since we record anything that looks interesting but whenever we have used it, all was O.K.    
It didn’t make any sense but I went through the settings to make sure the clock etc was set correctly (even looked on Dr Google to see if there was a way of reloading the iView App). But no joy. 
Because ABC reception can be a bit iffy here (goes off every time there is a storm, but commercial channels are O.K.) I thought it might be up to its “I don’t want to play” tricks. 
Anyhow, the problem is still there. Netflix, SBS On Demand, etc are all working O.K. So, can anyone suggest what is wrong and how to fix it. I have run out of ideas.

----------


## Bigboboz

I'm not familiar with your DVR but have you tried doing a full restart?  ie unplug from the wall?  Works all too often...

----------


## havabeer

i too would suggest a turn off, leave for a few minutes and switch back on. 
app might also need an update?

----------

